
Bashfill – art for your terminal - yankcrime
https://max.io/bash.html
======
Lorin
Here's a piece I threw together - Stormy beach, use as you may.

[https://max.io/bash.html?zip=eDE1eTF4MjRlMXgzeTF4MzB5MXg1ZTF...](https://max.io/bash.html?zip=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)

------
chowes
Pretty cool. Just a thought - maybe add an endpoint directly to the shell
script? Would be cool to be able to simply `curl max.io/...` and see it

~~~
comboy
Please don't. Why would you want that. Do you really want to put trust in
another 3rd party (even if author is great, site can be compromised), just to
see some colors in your terminal?

I don't see how do we solve this problem by the way. Most people will always
choose convenience over security. And they, as a user, must have some
privileges. Even if you ask, they will just go ahead and say yes to get their
thing. I understand that. Is there some clever technical fix for this, or do
ransomware need to get popular enough to increase users security awareness? It
seems to be a really hard problem.

edit: Oh, I'm not very clever, no execution necessary here, just an output
from curl. Realized that just after I sent it, but I'm leaving the reply for
the second OT part.

~~~
yzmtf2008
This is a discussion that’s been had before and a problem that’s been solved
before: [https://sandstorm.io/news/2015-09-24-is-curl-bash-
insecure-p...](https://sandstorm.io/news/2015-09-24-is-curl-bash-insecure-pgp-
verified-install)

As a gist, here’s a quote:

    
    
        When you install software on Linux, no matter what package manager you use, you are giving that software permission to act as you.

~~~
saghm
Most (if not all) legit package managers at least use checksums to reduce the
chance of malicious packages getting installed; I'm not sure about others, but
I believe pacman (the Arch Linux package manager) also refuses to install
packages from unless you've imported the GPG key of the distributor. This
isn't to say that package managers are completely safe (nothing is), but there
are fairly significant differences between using a Linux package manager and
piping a script from the internet to be executed.

~~~
ue_
The owner of the website could sign responses, and you could verify them, in
addition to TLS via HTTPS. I think that can make it at least as secure as
package management systems.

~~~
saghm
Yep, I agree. Providing checksums for scripts to curl isn't the the norm from
what I've seen, though, which I think fits in with what GP (of my original
comment) was saying. Also, I'm not super convinced that most users would
bother verifying the checksum; from what I've seen, most people downloading
Linux distro images don't even bother verifying the checksums that are
provided.

~~~
JeremyBanks
I'd be great if something like hashpipe could become standard on Linux for
this purpose.

See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9318286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9318286)

~~~
saghm
This is really cool! I hadn't heard of it before

------
SEJeff
For some pretty art on your terminal (this command isn't going to delete
anything):

    
    
        yes "$(seq 231 -1 16)" | while read i; do printf "\x1b[48;5;${i}mHi $USER\n"; sleep .02; done
    

Warning: pretty psychedelic colors ^^

~~~
akgerber
One can always open run this in bash running in a Docker image like so:

    
    
      docker run -it ubuntu /bin/bash

~~~
SEJeff
True, but remember the wise words of Dan Walsh "Containers Don't Contain" in
that if you run as root inside of a container without careful consideration,
bad users can absolutely break out, just like in a chroot.

[http://www.projectatomic.io/blog/2016/01/how-to-run-a-
more-s...](http://www.projectatomic.io/blog/2016/01/how-to-run-a-more-secure-
non-root-user-container/)

[http://www.projectatomic.io/blog/2014/09/yet-another-
reason-...](http://www.projectatomic.io/blog/2014/09/yet-another-reason-
containers-don-t-contain-kernel-keyrings/)

In newer docker, the defaults are really good, but even then, it is worth
reading up.

~~~
akgerber
Interesting. Thank you.

------
pixelbeat__
If you want to generate html, say for converting to an email you can use
[http://www.pixelbeat.org/scripts/ansi2html.sh](http://www.pixelbeat.org/scripts/ansi2html.sh)

For example:

    
    
        your_script | ansi2html.sh --bg=dark > blah.html
    

or

    
    
        your_script | ansi2html.sh | mail -a "Content-Type: text/html" Your@email.com

------
gourneau
Very cool, can we have image import feature too :)

~~~
Tenzer
Perhaps you can use my command line image printer for something like that:
[https://github.com/Tenzer/explosion](https://github.com/Tenzer/explosion).

------
binarymax
Howdy all. I posted this on lobste.rs and it kinda took off. Glad to see it
here again after all these years.

Ask me anything. And feature/pull requests can be made here:
[https://github.com/binarymax/bashfill](https://github.com/binarymax/bashfill)

Happy bashfilling!

------
matt-attack
Neat! Just wish I could draw something worth while...

------
owendaniel
pretty cool, can you make the blocks smaller though improve detail?

~~~
hk__2
You can’t. It uses characters for pixels so you have either scale up your
terminal or use a graphical image display.

~~~
irth
You can use braille unicode characters for sub-character dots as in
[https://github.com/rastapasta/mapscii](https://github.com/rastapasta/mapscii)

~~~
hk__2
Yes but you can’t use different colors for different dots in the same
character.

